# reading .mht files



## jfgallcrna

does anyone know how to read .mht files on an emac using os x operating system? any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## MSY-Houston

jfgallcrna said:


> does anyone know how to read .mht files on an emac using os x operating system? any advice will be appreciated.


What is an mht file?


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Haven't ran across them either but have found that they are: "MHT files are an IE/Win thing, it saves a web page as a single document complete with all images. The format is a standard mime/multipart e-mail message, a mime decoding program should be able to turn it into something usable with your OS and browser of choice." Believe it stands for MIME HTML.

Found this info:
http://blogs.msdn.com/sbsdocsteam/archive/2004/11/24/269407.aspx
http://www.extrade.net/TE/OpenMht.htm

Are you using Safari to surf, or something else like FireFox?

Try this too: http://blog.joecheng.com/


> UnMHTML: Read MHT files on a Mac
> Sat Jan 29 2005 02:09 #
> MHTML (or simply MHT, as it seems to be more commonly known) is a standard for storing multiple pieces of related web content in a single file. It's best known for its use in Microsoft Internet Explorer for Windows, which creates them when you elect to save a page as "Web archive, single file". More interesting to me, of course, is its use as the primary file format for Onfolio reports.
> 
> Until now it has been pretty difficult for Mac users to read MHT files, especially ones that contain multiple web pages. It surprised me that there are no MHT-decoding utilities for Mac, since MHTML is a fairly straightforward specialization of MIME--if you have access to a decent MIME parser, it's not too much work. (Update: According to this forum post, GraphicConverter will support MHT.)
> 
> Luckily, I find myself in possession of a Mac mini, a personal license to IntelliJ, and a quite capable little MIME parser. So I hacked together UnMHTML (click to download), a Mac OS X-packaged Java app that breaks MHT files down to their individual parts and attempts to fix up the references in the HTML accordingly.
> 
> It is basically "proof of concept" quality for now--there is almost no UI, and you are likely to see at least a couple of broken images for each MHT--but if anyone ends up using/needing it, I can make it better.


Also, this thread has some interesting answers: http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=28432


----------



## jfgallcrna

i've tried to download and save the .mht file on my hard drive so i can read it with "graphic converter" but i can't save it; if anyone want's to try the site is www.outmed.com/scna; will a program that emulates windows work? thanks.


----------



## Quark108

I was just having the same problem today with trying to find something to open a .mht. I was able to right-click on the .mht link and download it. It saved it as a .mht.html so i deleted the .html extention. Then i just dragged it to graphic converter and it opened fine.

(also a little hint if needed...you can drag links from the menu bar or anywhere else in safari... and drag them to the download window and they will automatically download)


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Quark108... :up:


----------

